# Wrong name on airline ticket



## shipibo (14 Nov 2007)

A Chairde,


I booked a flight for Saturday Dublin - London - Toronto thru ebookers, and put my abbreviated first name on the ticket, I forgot the name on ticket had to be name on passport.

The abbreviated name is 4 digits out from full name, what actions would be wise, as I asked ebookers , and they said cancel and rebook ....


----------



## blueshoes (14 Nov 2007)

as far as i know it costs €70 with aer lingus to change a name on ticket sorry dont know if thats any help to you. I suppose it depends how much the flight was?


----------



## glynner (14 Nov 2007)

My mum had same problem going to France last month but she paid 100 to have name changed on ticket, holiday company said that she might have problems at other end and the same might go for you in Canada.


----------



## z109 (14 Nov 2007)

If it's your first name that's wrong (I presume it is!), try calling the airlines and see if they will change it for nothing.

Note: this could mean that your ebookers PNR and your airline PNRs are out of synch, and it could mean that if the airline does a schedule change your ebookers PNR will not be updated so you might not get notification. To get around this, check your flights with the airline before you depart.

PS As far as I am aware, it is the name in the booking, not the name on the ticket that has to be correct at time of departure. Not 100% on this with regard to immigration rules, but it is the case for airline checks.


----------



## zag (14 Nov 2007)

I don't get this whole name issue with tickets.  With the exception of security states that require you to tell immigration in advance that you are coming, nobody really cares who uses the ticket.

Revenue scraping apart, the airlines don't care who flies.  There's a reason people are referred to as 'bums on seats' in this context.

Immigration at the remote end don't care who arrives, as long as their passport is valid.

We recently took 6 flights in China.  The names on one of the tickets were wrong for each of these and nobody batted an eye-lid.

The originating flights ex-Dublin and Amsterdam also had the same errors and nobody noticed.

z


----------



## efm (14 Nov 2007)

zag said:


> I don't get this whole name issue with tickets. With the exception of security states that require you to tell immigration in advance that you are coming, nobody really cares who uses the ticket.
> 
> Revenue scraping apart, the airlines don't care who flies. There's a reason people are referred to as 'bums on seats' in this context.
> 
> ...


 
Aye -  I agree but all it takes is one jobsworth on a bad day to notice the difference and then you're bunched.


----------



## shipibo (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks for all the replies,

  Will go to BA desk in Dublin Airport tonight to sort out.

   As e-Tickets were issued, they cannot change name !!, so cancellation for BT flight is 100 euro, and e-Bookers is 45 euro, it will take 6-8 weeks to get money refunded .....

  Get back to you with outcome.


----------



## Guest127 (14 Nov 2007)

crumdub12 said:


> A Chairde,
> 
> 
> I booked a flight for Saturday Dublin - London - Toronto thru ebookers, and put my abbreviated first name on the ticket, I forgot the name on ticket had to be name on passport.
> ...


 

I have used both Joe and Joseph on tickets. Name on Passport is Joseph. Nobody ever passed any remarks. Recently to uk and previously to europe. Nobody every passed any comment.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

crumdub12 said:


> A Chairde,
> 
> 
> I booked a flight for Saturday Dublin - London - Toronto thru ebookers, and put my abbreviated first name on the ticket, I forgot the name on ticket had to be name on passport.
> ...


----------



## footsteps (14 Nov 2007)

Booked ticket for my sister from Dub to London Gat next month for €69, she now cannot go, and for a friend to go, she had to pay €70 to change the name!! More than the ticket actually cost!


----------



## ClubMan (14 Nov 2007)

Why did she not just buy a new ticket so?


----------



## footsteps (15 Nov 2007)

Cause the fare had gone up and was about €150! Typical!

But how can they charge more than the actual fare, really it should be a percentage of the fare??


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2007)

footsteps said:


> But how can they charge more than the actual fare, really it should be a percentage of the fare??


Why should it be? I presume that they charge a fixed fee for this service so if the ticket cost a lot more than this then you would not be complaining? Anyway - when booking if you don't like the terms & conditions, including those covering name changes/transfers, then shop around for an alternative offering.


----------



## soy (15 Nov 2007)

footsteps said:


> But how can they charge more than the actual fare, really it should be a percentage of the fare??



One reason is that it prevents people from snapping up all the tickets and then selling them on at a mark-up.
This has happened in the past especially around major sporting events. 
Personally I do not think there should be any charge if it is a obivious mistake that needs to be changed such as a typo....but the full charge should apply to substitute a different person.


I also agree with Zags comments above.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2007)

soy said:


> Personally I do not think there should be any charge if it is a obivious mistake that needs to be changed such as a typo....but the full charge should apply to substitute a different person.


If you read some of the related threads on this issue then you will see that some airlines (even _Ryanair _in some or all cases) will not charge for this sort of change. On the other hand if somebody can't even get the name (often their own!) right when booking then it's hardly surprising that the airline may charge a fee for changing it. It's not that difficult to review the booking details before hitting submit!


----------



## footsteps (15 Nov 2007)

Maybe they should start putting names on tickets for concerts, matches etc therefore touts would not be snapping up all the tickets and selling them off with a huge gain, especially if it cost €70 plus for a name change!! Obviously people would then have to bring id to all events with them!


----------

